

Secrets of Pixar's inner circle - gscott
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/movies/la-et-pixar12mar12,1,1507644.story?track=rss

======
redorb
I'm not sure it's a ceiling as much as it's a runway congestion problem."

\- I think a company with so many talented people has to find a way to make
them feel ownership. Perhaps a mentor program that after so many years allows
you to at least co-produce a movie.

------
projectileboy
Yeah... Sorry guy, but the reason there's very little room at the top of
Pixar's food chain for you is that you can't tell a better story than Brad
Bird or Jon Lassiter. This viewer's opinion is that there is a light-years
difference in quality between Pixar movies and dreck like "Horton". The latter
is clearly designed only to separate parents from their money, by any means
necessary - other than actually producing a worthwhile film, of course.

